# Error con x11-base/xorg-server y portage [SOLUCIONADO]

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos:

En una actualiación rutinaria del sistema (Que me lo actualizó todo a excepción, al parecer, de xorg-server) con emerge -vp --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world, ha acabado con el siguiente error:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server:0
> 
>   (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with
> ...

 

Las versiones que tengo instaladas de los paquetes implicados son:

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.3  USE="kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-302.17  USE="acpi (multilib) tools" 0 kB
```

Este PC en concreto lo tengo en la rama de pruebas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" y la arquitectura es CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

¿Se os ocurre a que se debe este problema y como solucionarlo?. Por lo que yo entiendo parece que quiere actualizar x11-base/xorg-server pero parece que encuentra algún conflicto de versiones. Por cierto, no tengo ninguno de estos paquetes enmascarados.

Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.

Saludos cordiales.Last edited by lluisparcet on Fri Sep 14, 2012 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arctic

El problema esta en que el driver nvidia es incompatible con la version marcada como "testing" del xorg-server y deberas quedarte con la 1.12.3 ,de echo ese cambio lo han efectuado ayer mismo , y lo han dejado de el siguiente modo:

1.12.2 estable

1.12.3 testing (aunque es mas estable que la anterior ya que corrige un bug que provocaba lag en el raton)

y la que mencionas debe de ser la RC del proximo 1.13.0 xorg-server y que no  es compatible con el actual driver de nvidia.

Salu2

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo,

para cerrar el post decir que con la reciente actualización de:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.43

la incidencia ha quedado solucionada.

Saludos.

----------

